# Emissions. . . . what don't I need.



## Quickzx (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey all, I'd like to clean up the engine bay on my 86 300zxt want to know what isn't needed. Can I take off most of the crap on the front left wheel-well? Specifically what should stay? And should the vaccum lines that lead to it be plugged? Any info would help eventually want to run intercooler piping through the wheel well. Thanks for you time cheers!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Emissions are all required unless you are only planning on a vehicle that is NEVER used on public roads. If you have to ask, then you aren't smart enough to remove anything.


----------



## Quickzx (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't have to ask actually I went and did it anyways and its running great thanks for your help NOT, and I will happily drive along public roads with more hp. The emissions crap doesn't do anything on these cars and since its older than 87 theres no emissions testing.


----------



## skittle (Apr 27, 2010)

Even if there is no testing its still ILLEGAL! Its like smoking weed at school you know they wont test you but its still wrong.

You can always just reroute most of the hoses and parts to make room for the IC piping though.


----------



## Quickzx (Apr 27, 2010)

Well could be worse could put noss on it and risk everyones life on the road haha. Sounds a lot better with a gutted cat to. Ya I just took it all of and plugged the vaccum hoses that ultimately ran to the exhaust, its just going to make things a lot easier for putting in the IC


----------

